# Neutral/Reverse switch help



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

Not sure if I asked this before, way back when, but I'll give you the rundown again.

The previous owner of my car did an engine swap from an auto trans Altima into a factory 5 speed Altima. Interestingly, he kept the automatic harness with it. Everything was plug and play, except for the neutral/reverse switch.

I've been scouring the internet, trying to piece together how it hooks up into into the harness, with very slight progress.

I have pins 3 and 4 figured out. Pin 3 (wire color Green), is my reverse and goes into the Yellow wire coming out of the firewall. Pin 4 (wire color Black) goes into the same connector going into the firewall, but in the Green/Orange wire. 

That's all fine and dandy... but what the hell do I do with pins 1 & 2? I can't even find wire colors for them, let alone where to hook them up.

It's been driving me nuts for the past 2-3 months. 

If, anyone with a full wiring diagram, or a Haynes/Chilton book, would kindly let me know, upload pictures, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

